# I may be in trouble!



## txmatt

Well I have been going around bombing people left and right lately. In fact I have spent enough in shipping the past month to buy a couple nice boxes. What started off as a friendly trade received a powerful reply from me when a certain gorilla had the _NERVE_ to sneak in extra sticks to outdo me. Most LOTL's here have sense enough not to mess with me, but this fellow further escallated with multiple ISOMs, Graycliff, Trinidad, Opus, and other high end sticks. My return shots have included Anejo 48, Hemmi Sig Maduro, and Padon 26 #2, a few Ashtons and Diamond Crowns. I was holding my own quite well.

Today I received an unknown/nontraditional tracking number via PM; it might as well been composed of cut out newspaper and magazine letters because it was cryptic and threatening. Those people in the greater DFW area may want to take cover around noon tomorrow when it is scheduled to hit. Fortunately, since I know the arrival time I can call for a bomb squad and news crews. If for some reason I don't survive this strike I will give Aaron (Hungsolo) directions at work tomorrow on how to disperse my collection to my friends here.



-Matt-


----------



## Roger Miller"

Annihilation to the point of capitulation -- just what you deserve.  

Good on ya Matt!

Cheers!

_____
rm


----------



## DonJefe

Sounds like you may need reinforcements! However, you deserve a good bombing for all the good you do here.


----------



## dadof3illinois

I have a feeling that you deserve everything you get..... :r . I'm sure more will be on the way in the future.... :fu



txmatt said:


> Well I have been going around bombing people left and right lately. In fact I have spent enough in shipping the past month to buy a couple nice boxes. What started off as a friendly trade received a powerful reply from me when a certain gorilla had the _NERVE_ to sneak in extra sticks to outdo me. Most LOTL's here have sense enough not to mess with me, but this fellow further escallated with multiple ISOMs, Graycliff, Trinidad, Opus, and other high end sticks. My return shots have included Anejo 48, Hemmi Sig Maduro, and Padon 26 #2, a few Ashtons and Diamond Crowns. I was holding my own quite well.
> 
> Today I received an unknown/nontraditional tracking number via PM; it might as well been composed of cut out newspaper and magazine letters because it was cryptic and threatening. Those people in the greater DFW area may want to take cover around noon tomorrow when it is scheduled to hit. Fortunately, since I know the arrival time I can call for a bomb squad and news crews. If for some reason I don't survive this strike I will give Aaron (Hungsolo) directions at work tomorrow on how to disperse my collection to my friends here.
> 
> 
> 
> -Matt-


----------



## Da Klugs

You deserve to be put in your place. No crying like a little girl or anything though.


----------



## txmatt

I've Been HIT!!! :hn

The brother Gorilla in the greater Cleveland area send down and Express powered rocket containing........................
13 Habanos Sticks!

My opponent lead on to the fact I would be hit hard today; so I had a return shot locked and loaded and it is on its way NNE right now!

I plan on posting some photos later on so the brothers here can see the raw power of today's strike.

-Matt-


----------



## Ms. Floydp

woooohooooo!!! Congrats Matt! WTG Bomber, not really sure who it is though... but what a GREAT TARGET and NICE HIT!!


----------



## DonJefe

Klugs is kicking your a$$! You're not going to take that are you?!


----------



## txmatt

Alrighty, as I said I would post a damage report. Below is a Pic of the ordnance. Notice below it the large locked and loaded return fire delivery system.










:SM :gn

-Matt-


----------



## justinwb

Dang Matt you got hit hard......I hope you will be ok.


----------



## txmatt

A closer shot of the carnage! (the pictured label is CENTERED on the box below it).. 










Athough I won't be sending Habanos back, believe me DonJefe he has another thing coming!! 

-Matt-


----------



## DonJefe

Go get 'em Matt!


----------



## Da Klugs

Did I hear little girl noises there? Hope you enjoy the smokes. I gotta go back and check the supply lines. It's all about logistics my TX friend.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

wow, WTG Dave!! That's a pretty great bomb you sent there!!


----------



## SeanGAR

Now thats what I call a bomb. Nice hit Dave (take it like a man, Matt)!


----------



## c2000

Did the bomb squad bring out that little robot to open the package.. Congrats on a nice bunch of smokes..


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## CIGma_Chi

WOW ... just .... WOW. Nice job and BIG congrats!!


----------



## Gargamel

Nice Shot Dave! 

Matt enjoy the sticks you lucky "bastage"!


----------



## NCRadioMan

I think I felt the shockwave here! Congrats! WTG Klugs!


:ms NCRM


----------



## Da Klugs

Oh my Domestic rutted brother I keep telling you it's the supply chain that is going to ultimately determine defeat (you) or victory (me). Additional heavy weaponry arrived at Depot today. May not be necessary in a minor skirmish like this but available for "rapid response". Of course deception is essential to a good battle plan. Still have some white band Tamborils.


----------



## DonJefe

Nice ammo Dave!


----------



## dayplanner

Matt,

You need to change the title of this thread....you ARE in trouble! Dave is taking down TX hard.


----------



## Sickboy

Wow, thats an aggressive attack. I don't know how this month is going to end, but theres a lot of walking wounded out there......I love it.


----------



## Anon-y-mouse

Da Klugs said:


> Oh my Domestic rutted brother I keep telling you it's the supply chain that is going to ultimately determine defeat (you) or victory (me). Additional heavy weaponry arrived at Depot today. May not be necessary in a minor skirmish like this but available for "rapid response". Of course deception is essential to a good battle plan. Still have some white band Tamborils.


KLUGS! You mouth-breathing son-of-an-unwashed-camel! Little do you know, you play RIGHT into my hand... mwahahaha.

Phase I of my extraodinarily cunning, supernaturally nuanced plan is coming to fruition even as you foam at the private parts over your pathetic little war games.

Enjoy your final days of blissful ignorance sweat-belcher!


----------



## Da Klugs

Once again laid trembling before the mighty and all powerful rodent be I. Incongruously, with a silly grin. Possibly a biochemical reaction from too much nicotine.

Fortunately your ominous presence does not affect my sense of self worth as I am quite secure in my manhood. Notice my rodent rotissarie is prepared and ready to be bloodied in fierce battle with rodentia of unknown origin.


----------



## Anon-y-mouse

Da Klugs said:


> Once again laid trembling before the mighty and all powerful rodent be I. Incongruously, with a silly grin. Possibly a biochemical reaction from too much nicotine.
> 
> Fortunately your ominous presence does not affect my sense of self worth as I quite secure in my manhood. Notice my rodent rotissarie is prepared and ready to be bloodied in fierce battle with rodentia of unknown origin.


HA - I spout a single, overly voluminous belly-laugh at the insignificance of your twelve-sided die rolling reject from a Renaissance Fair personage!

I exhale foul odors from my buttocks which far surpass the intelligence of such Trekkie convention off-season speakers of the Klingon language!

Soon you will understand the advantage of having a parentage uncontaminated by blood relatives, oh worshipper of your own undergarments!

I eagerly await your next attempt at witty repartee, oh pathetic bottom feeder in the fishtank of pitiable stupidity!


----------



## RcktS4

Oh my god Klugs -

:r 
That is one of the funniest pictures I have ever seen. And it sounds like you have an admirer...


----------



## Da Klugs

Matt I'm not sure how you enlisted Anon-y-mouse's aid in this skirmish but fear not, his posturing and thread interruptions will not snatch victory from the cataclysm which is your relative position in this confrontation.

*Let's review the facts:*

You are nice. I am not
You are organized. I am not
You can spell. My skills are lacking in this and many areas.
You have allies. I am going at this like England early in WW2.

So far it's not looking too good for me. But let's continue...

I have 41 CF of humidor space. You do not
I have a seemingly unlimited supply chain. You have Hungsolo
I have more cigars "in transit" than you have in your humi.

Now things are looking different. but let's continue...

You are young and hard working. I am old and conniving.
You actually think you can be victorious. I know better.
You think Hungsolo will be there for you. The fix is already in.

Now the gloves are off.

How fun is this!

Gonna start calling you Sammy... You can't drive 65.


----------



## txmatt

Words Words; if your neighbor survives handling what is in transit you certaily won't. You've seen Eef's avatar and the fourthcoming strike will be much worse.

Supply chains cannot compete with allies. Anon-y-mouse volunteered to help as have 3 others to this point. I haven't yet felt the need to try enlisting assistance to put you in your place, NOOB!

BTW Hungsolo is NOT Anon-Y-Mouse. Keep guessing!

-Matt-



Da Klugs said:


> Matt I'm not sure how you enlisted Anon-y-mouse's aid in this skirmish but fear not, his posturing and thread interruptions will not snatch victory from the cataclysm which is your relative position in this confrontation.
> 
> *Let's review the facts:*
> 
> You are nice. I am not
> You are organized. I am not
> You can spell. My skills are lacking in this and many areas.
> You have allies. I am going at this like England early in WW2.
> 
> So far it's not looking too good for me. But let's continue...
> 
> I have 41 CF of humidor space. You do not
> I have a seemingly unlimited supply chain. You have Hungsolo
> I have more cigars "in transit" than you have in your humi.
> 
> Now things are looking different. but let's continue...
> 
> You are young and hard working. I am old and conniving.
> You actually think you can be victorious. I know better.
> You think Hungsolo will be there for you. The fix is already in.
> 
> Now the gloves are off.
> 
> How fun is this!
> 
> Gonna start calling you Sammy... You can't drive 65.


----------



## Da Klugs

txmatt said:


> Words Words; if your neighbor survives handling what is in transit you certaily won't. You've seen Eef's avatar and the fourthcoming strike will be much worse.
> 
> Supply chains cannot compete with allies. Anon-y-mouse volunteered to help as have 3 others to this point. I haven't yet felt the need to try enlisting assistance to put you in your place, NOOB!
> 
> BTW Hungsolo is NOT Anon-Y-Mouse. Keep guessing!
> 
> -Matt-


Resorting to comparisons I see. Bringing our talented BOTL EEF in as an example of your prowess? In the world of caricature he rules. In the world of cigars.. he might not survive just smelling the cigar residue from my mustache.

I sense weakness and repetition in your methods. Not a good sign for the future. It's all in the supply chain my friend and yours runs through a Chinese laundry where as mine... well not the best example... but it's better.


----------



## Anon-y-mouse

HUNGSOLO! Bah! Hungsolo is not fit to simonize my undercarriage.

YOU WILL RESPECT MY POWER! Soon all will bow down before my awesomeness! Klugs is but the first of many to fall by the wayside in the swath of destruction I shall cut across the country!

Beware the ides of MOUSE!


----------



## hungsolo

Anon-y-mouse said:


> HUNGSOLO! Bah! Hungsolo is not fit to simonize my undercarriage.


Ummm...

I have no response to this.


----------



## Da Klugs

hungsolo said:


> Ummm...
> 
> I have no response to this.


Forget these guys.

I ran into the PM word limit trying to send you the fix .. er ISOM choices for our arraingement. Will email when I get back as the list will be longer by then. Much longer. :gn


----------



## Da Klugs

Matt regarding your "supply chain interruption". Hey buddie your the one who said "words just words". In battle supply chains are everything and yours is now down to "what your wife will let you buy". And we all know how fun that is. :r 

Anon-y-mouse i have enlisted specialized help for communicating effectively with the rodent kingdom.

Meet Bad-A$$-Mouse....


----------



## DonJefe

You slay me Dave! :r Great picture.


----------



## Anon-y-mouse

Da Klugs said:


> Matt regarding your "supply chain interruption". Hey buddie your the one who said "words just words". In battle supply chains are everything and yours is now down to "what your wife will let you buy". And we all know how fun that is. :r
> 
> Anon-y-mouse i have enlisted specialized help for communicating effectively with the rodent kingdom.
> 
> Meet Bad-A$$-Mouse....


Continue your whistling in the dark Klugs! BUT SOON YOU WILL RESPECT MY SUPERIORITY!


----------



## Da Klugs

Ummm .... what's going on here. There is already an extremely large package from TXFlat (out of cigars soon) that is causing some minor concern. The eldest offspring mentioned two small yellow slips in the box today. Too early for routine deliveries. Curious. Could Anon-Y-Mouse have been serious? I thought one of you was just bustin my chops. We will see on Monday. Have a wonderful Easter all.

Two yellow slips...


----------



## SeanGAR

Said in high pitched Judy Garland voice .....



Da Klugs said:


> Two yellow slips...Toto....two....


----------



## Anon-y-mouse

SeanGAR said:


> Said in high pitched Judy Garland voice .....


HA! That's what Klugs gets for Chewing bubble gum and thinking at the same time... CONFUSED...

KLUGS - I Told you wou would FEEL MY WRATH. AND FEEL IT YOU SHALL!
NOW BOW BEFORE MY MIGHT!


----------



## Da Klugs

OK so maybe I'm in over my head here. An unknown adversary. Definitely more linguistically skilled than TX. Possibly with a greater armory. But a challenge no matter how futile must be met. Allies perhaps?


----------



## kansashat

WTF!

If I weren't out of a job, I might be acquiring a target. Hmmmm.


----------



## Ron1YY

Da Klugs said:


> OK so maybe I'm in over my head here. An unknown adversary. Definitely more linguistically skilled than TX. Possibly with a greater armory. But a challenge no matter how futile must be met. Allies perhaps?


In special ops we were taught that unconventional warfare ALWAYS defeats a superior number of opposition....Accomplish your misson, Win by whatever means neccesary!!!!!! :gn :bx


----------



## CoventryCat86

I'm surprised the USPS system has enough room in the return address section for that ridiculously long last name of yours Matt :r


----------



## hollywood

Now, I just wish you guys would stop! You're scaring the noobs, and even some elders! I know this all started as fun, but somone could get crushed underthe weight of the others smokes! And for both of you to recruit noobs to aide in your quest for destruction; SHAMEFUL! :tg

I for one will not be a part of this fiasco. I could never choose sides between the two; and would be unwilling to face the consequences of really hurting the other's feelings. Whatever you boys do, just remember to keep it light-hearted. Once you've gone to far, you can't go back! And as soon as that happens ... well, ... all *hell* is gonna break loose!


----------



## txmatt

CoventryCat86 said:


> I'm surprised the USPS system has enough room in the return address section for that ridiculously long last name of yours Matt :r


CC86 damnit you know it fits you snob lottery winning bastage! :fu



-Matt-


----------



## Anon-y-mouse

Da Klugs said:


> OK so maybe I'm in over my head here. An unknown adversary. Definitely more linguistically skilled than TX. Possibly with a greater armory. But a challenge no matter how futile must be met. Allies perhaps?


FOOL! How can you meet a challenge you cannot even see! The first rule of combat clearly states that an enemy which cannot be seen, cannot be hit.

Since you were so obviously inadequately toilet trained, I shall stay for a moment my rapier sharp wit, to explain in terms that even your underdeveloped inner-child can understand.

You have attempted to override the laws of Karma within the microcosm of the cigar loving realm of Club Stogie. Your sin lies in the commission of overblown initial and retaliatory strikes that were quite obviously an ill-framed attempt to compensate for the miniscule nature of your... self image.

YOU HAVE TOYED WITH THE LAWS OF NATURE! And now you shall PAY!


----------



## txmatt

*LOL!!!*

You forgot to mention the 41 cubic foot Cuban filled phallus in his office! 

-Matt-


----------



## txmatt

You entered 0103 8555 7493 6185 9474

Your item was delivered at 2:03 pm on March 25, 2005 in BAY VILLAGE, OH 44140. 
*

!!BOOM!!​*

 ​


----------



## Da Klugs

TXMATT Has Struck Back!!!

Ok so we have this friendly little bombing war going on. I send a few plus a few more when he says he wants to try something we are talking about in a thread. He responds with twice as many as i send him. So I respond with a bakers dozen ISOM strike thinking OK he's done. We talk a little smack. That mouse guy pitches in (more on that later) but you have to figure Matt's pretty much shot his humi dry.

But NNNOOOO!

Got back from vacation today and thought the baby humi cabs glass front had been shattered. This appliance sized box is sitting in there on a pallet.

Were talking humi crushing volume here. Many unique and hard to find sticks. Truly a worthy return salvo. Hmm is that a Dark Shark? SLR Torp, Ashton VSG the list goes on, and on and on. I got the Gurkha out in case there were any Ninja's hiding in the box.


----------



## DonJefe

Outstanding work Matt!


----------



## Da Klugs

Recovery is swift as the little yellow card received on Friday turned out to be more ordnance. Return fire shall be swift but calculated.


----------



## DonJefe

Hey Dave, can I get an empty Siglo VI tube. Starting a collection.


----------



## BMLawler

WOW you guys are having fun...


----------



## SeanGAR

You guys are nuts. 

Am I going to call Kofi?


----------



## Da Klugs

SeanGAR said:


> You guys are nuts.
> 
> Am I going to call Kofi?


No got that one covered as well.


----------



## SeanGAR

:r :r


----------



## Da Klugs

Ok Jobu, you no help me, I say #$% you Jobu I do it myself.


----------



## DonJefe

Damn, hopefully you're using multiple vendors! If not, this one's entire stock will soon be at your house!!!! :r


----------



## floydp

Wow


----------



## Da Klugs

ED 769141259 US you list making, line stepping well bred (Ohio born) transplant to the brain dead, drink and drive, while playing with your little gun state.

Prepare to feel the impact of "Quality". Like the ant's that by the hundreds attempt to attack my picnic lunches you have swarmed me with your interesting little cigars. However, like the ants that I smash with a single stomp of the size 12, prepare to feel the power of quality and forever be humbled by the scope and majesty of my supply chain.

Tomorrow High Noon (or it's free)


----------



## Anon-y-mouse

TxMATT!

With the firm assurance that the imbecile Klugs' complete submission is now assured (0103 8555 7494 2959 4406), I can resume the true course of my plan! My carefully crafted strategy has left both you and the she-male Klugs with hopelessly depleted reserves and flagging spirits!

I have turned the attention of my army of rodent Ninjas toward your asinine locale! 

FEAR THE RODENT REAPER!

0103 8555 7494 1898 5765


----------



## SeanGAR

Anon-y-mouse said:


> TxMATT!
> 
> With the firm assurance that the imbecile Klugs' complete submission is now assured (0103 8555 7494 2959 4406), I can resume the true course of my plan! My carefully crafted strategy has left both you and the she-male Klugs with hopelessly depleted reserves and flagging spirits!
> 
> I have turned the attention of my army of rodent Ninjas toward your asinine locale!
> 
> FEAR THE RODENT REAPER!
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 1898 5765


Man, this is great. Matt bombs Dave, Dave bombs Matt, they're still firing back and forth and a rodent shows up and bombs them both. Buwahahahaha.


----------



## Da Klugs

Matt reflects on former glory after ego crushing strike hits tomorrow.


----------



## zemekone

Anon-y-mouse: Anyone have anything on this guy?


----------



## Da Klugs

Your item arrived at 9:24 am on March 30, 2005 in MCKINNEY, TX 75070

Anyone know if the public services there are back up and working yet?


----------



## txmatt

I have been literally incapacitated here. Dave sent a payload of 14 nuclear-power stogies; 4 domestically available and the remaining were sold out of the country. I have been stuck fondling, smelling, and sorting the cigars for at least a half an hour now.

I am very glad I already had my retaliatory strike in the works prior to this bomb's arrival because I may not otherwise have been able to continue.

I refer to pictures of beautiful cigars as "cigar ****"; what arrived today was like having the entire female cast of a **** highlight compilation show up on my doorstep. 

When I can get up I will post damage photos.. :hn :hn 

-Matt-


----------



## Da Klugs

BOOM!! YA BASTAGE!!!

Now mouse hunt... Hmm seems that I have friends at the post office. Could that first digit of the zip be a 0.


----------



## txmatt

:hn​ :hn​


----------



## Da Klugs

I think Matt is still fondling them. Bout time you quit your yappin. Enjoy the sticks.


----------



## floydp

wow...


----------



## tecnorobo

that is definately the mother of all bombs there...
holy smokes
literally


----------



## mr.c

Double wow..... 

game.. set... match!


Those sig 6'es in the tubes are just to die for.


----------



## DonJefe

That's going to take awhile to recover from! Nice one Dave!!!


----------



## D. Generate

txmatt said:


> I refer to pictures of beautiful cigars as "cigar ****"; what arrived today was like having the entire female cast of a **** highlight compilation show up on my doorstep.


Nice picture! _Schwing!_


----------



## Da Klugs

It's over? Just when this was getting good Matt up and disappears. Is he building a shrine for his new sticks or plotting revenge? And what of Hungsolo his launderer did he actually cut Matt off? Will the bribe ever be made good on? So many unanswered questions.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

D. Generate said:


> Nice picture! _Schwing!_


 :r :r :r


----------



## Anon-y-mouse

and...

You entered 0103 8555 7494 1898 5765 

Your item was delivered at 2:28 pm on March 31, 2005 in MCKINNEY, TX 75070.

...boom


----------



## Da Klugs

hungsolo said:


> Ummm...
> 
> I have no response to this.


MasterBlaster

DC 0304 3490 0003 0491 8813

Embargo on! (Just in case)


----------



## txmatt

Da Klugs said:


> MasterBlaster
> 
> DC 0304 3490 0003 0491 8813
> 
> Embargo on! (Just in case)


I don't think the emgargo starts until he has the sticks in hand! HMM what was I able to order beforehand??!?!

And how many new ways have I come up with to launder funds?
How many items are up for auction on eBay right now? MWAHahaha

JPJ quote baby!!

-Matt-


----------



## Da Klugs

Seems kinda like stabbing the wounded after the war is over but... more ammo arrived today.


----------



## txmatt

Da Klugs said:


> Seems kinda like stabbing the wounded after the war is over but... more ammo arrived today.


We are going to have to get you a new camera (or teach you how to use Irfanview!) :fu  They don't look very threatening; hell those could be from RPB67 or sfz! :r

-Matt-


----------



## Da Klugs

OK I tried to do a better job on todays delivery. 
Still Fuzzy gonna have to buy a camera.


----------



## galaga

He can't focus the camera for all the smoke flying around Ohio, He's going blind!


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> OK I tried to do a better job on todays delivery.
> Still Fuzzy gonna have to buy a camera.


That new cabinet of yours has to be bursting at the seams by now!!! Nice selection you have there.


----------



## Da Klugs

DonJefe said:


> That new cabinet of yours has to be bursting at the seams by now!!! Nice selection you have there.


Those 50 cabs take up a lot of room. It's about 1/4 full now.  Sadly the "stream of 65%" ended with this delivery. Gonna actually smoke some of them and buy some Domestics for a while. I have "all" of TXMatts sticks to smoke and its gonna kill me and have to say nice things about them.


----------



## hollywood

you guys are going to have the mailman asking for an early retirement! it's a shame you're both defensless against outside attackers! hard to retaliate against flanking troops when your forces are all fighting one front!!!


----------



## Da Klugs

Ok so the stream is flowing again. @#$% email newsletters. Had some fresh at the PI rolling event today. Nice

TXMatt are there support groups there in TX for ego sapping events that erase your sense of self worth and call to question your manhood? Done talkin smack it seems. Bow forever to the grandeur and majesty of my supply chain superiority.

Just in case you have any "Phoenix arising fr0m the ashes thoughts" a pic of the Cuban Cab.


----------



## floydp

Wow(the sequel)


----------



## DonJefe

Very nice!!


----------



## gabebdog1

walk away tx mat just walk away


----------



## hungsolo

Da Klugs said:


> Just in case you have any "Phoenix arising fr0m the ashes thoughts" a pic of the Cuban Cab.


OK, I'm out. :hn

Damn, Klugs. That's just not fair. At all.

:r


----------



## tecnorobo

klugs im so glad you dont have a camera because if that was a nice picture i'd be on the floor right now.

sheesh.


----------



## hollywood

Damn Dave! Wonder how many cuban families you have personally supported this year!?! That is one scary picture!


----------



## txmatt

Those are just the props they put inside furniture at stores; you know like the 60" cardboard TV you see in the entertainment centers at Ethan Allen... aren't they??  


-Matt-


----------



## RcktS4

Wow. My god dave... What exactly ARE you compensating for?


----------



## altbier

Da Klugs said:


> Ok so the stream is flowing again. @#$% email newsletters. Had some fresh at the PI rolling event today. Nice
> 
> TXMatt are there support groups there in TX for ego sapping events that erase your sense of self worth and call to question your manhood? Done talkin smack it seems. Bow forever to the grandeur and majesty of my supply chain superiority.
> 
> Just in case you have any "Phoenix arising fr0m the ashes thoughts" a pic of the Cuban Cab.


my jaw hit the florr when I saw that photo.

We are not worthy, we are not worthy................


----------



## hollywood

are you married or just making 7 figures a year!?!? i've had to come back to look at that picture a dozen times, to make sure i saw what i saw! it gives me goosebumps!


----------



## icehog3

hollywood said:


> are you married or just making 7 figures a year!?!? i've had to come back to look at that picture a dozen times, to make sure i saw what i saw! it gives me goosebumps!


My goosebumps have goosebumps!! Nice pic Dave!


----------



## Da Klugs

hollywood said:


> are you married or just making 7 figures a year!?!? i've had to come back to look at that picture a dozen times, to make sure i saw what i saw! it gives me goosebumps!


Can't we have both the Cracked crab and the Lobster. :r Yes and No. Just buying cigars like I am.


----------



## mr.c

not impressed. there's still room left.


J/k I think you are in the running for newbie of the year !


----------



## horrorview

Waiter, I'll have one of each, please... :w


----------



## Scott M

(ScottM looks at Klugs stash...looks at his own...looks back...)










Dude...I don't even think I have one cigar for every ONE OF YOUR BOXES!!! That's damn impressive. Matt, if you can compete with this, my inadequacy will have reached unequaled levels, (Mos' stash notwithstanding).

Scott"unworthy...unworthy"M


----------



## Ron1YY

That has got to be one of the most impressive things I have seen in 10 years!!!! I am awe struck!!!!!


----------



## Da Klugs

RcktS4 said:


> Wow. My god dave... What exactly ARE you compensating for?


The wifes shoe habit.


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> The wifes shoe habit.


 :r I knew it had to be something like that. :r


----------



## RcktS4

Da Klugs said:


> The wifes shoe habit.


 :r nice one.


----------



## (909)

Dearest Senor Klugs,

The citizens of my small country thank you for your singlehanded support of our economy.

Gracias,

Fidel


----------



## txmatt

[No message]


----------



## txmatt

*I Give Up!*

Klugs just nailed me with a Cab of BBFs​
You Win Dave - Thanks ya generous bastage!​


----------



## horrorview

Geeez Louise!! I would say YOU win, Matt, but Dave gets props for most insanely huge bomb I've seen in my short tenure here! LOL


----------



## floydp

Wow......................


----------



## DonJefe

Dave, you have done it again! That is a very generous gesture, 25 years of celebrations!


----------



## floydp

no

WOW


----------



## Da Klugs

I never responded to Matts last volley here. Knew an appropriate time would come. Once he posted his "what should I smoke thread" the time came. Now I get to smoke the Sig VI and Sublimes. 

Once you had decided on the BBF's as your celebritory cigar for the birth of your daughter decided might as well kick it up a notch and make it an annual thing plus graduations, weddings etc. 

Peace and best wishes. The war is over.


----------



## SeanGAR

Holy cow

Hell of a generous move Dave.


----------



## poloboy7

Wow. That is a ridiculous bomb.


----------



## D. Generate

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## floydp

I reiterate.

WOW


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

SeanGAR said:


> Holy cow
> 
> Hell of a generous move Dave.


 

The nuclear option has been used.

Nice job Dave, and enjoy Matt!


----------



## IHT

<sarcasm>if you keep bombin him with those "illegal" cigars, he might become an "elitist"!! </sarcasm>

actually, tonight was the first time i read this thread. too bad i didn't see ay of the photos before they were taken down or something, cuz all i saw were a few singles and this last SLB of BBFs.


----------



## (909)

deleted


----------



## (909)

Matt, looks like you lost the bombing thing!!!!!

...wait a minute, you got nuked with a cab of BBFs..........

let me try this again.

Enjoy Matt!!

Good job Klugs, looks like you taught Matt a lesson!


----------



## galaga

(909) said:


> Enjoy Matt!!
> 
> Good job Klugs, looks like you taught Matt a lesson!


Yowza! :r


----------



## tecnorobo

well honestly words cant really describe what just happened here.

the word WOW
really isnt enough.

INCREDIBLE comes to mind.


----------



## dayplanner

We are not worthy.....

Klugs... you ARE the MAN!!!!

Matt, just shut up and start smoking  

This just got my vote for the best thread EVER! I'm actually breathing heavy from reading it!


----------



## Shaggy17sc

I think Dave's nuke button is the only bomb button working anymore. With a nuke to Mo and another to Matt in less than a month...WOW.

Props to you Dave for being a great BOTL and props to you too Matt, for knowing when to wave the flag.


----------



## LiteHedded

oh man
you guys are maniacs


----------



## hollywood

Generosity X 10!!! Dave really stepped it up a notch. Way to go!

Congrats Matt! That is just awesome!


----------



## altbier

Wow!









Looks like the jungle is going to go through a nuclear winter after all this. I am going to go stock up on some bananas


----------



## RcktS4

In a startling move today that the historians will be debating for years to come, the united state of Texas surrendered unconditionally to the Ohio forces under the leadership of DaKlugs.

We may never know the truth of what transpired in the mind of the Texan leadership, but it seems safe to say that they fell victim to superior firepower and an unshakable desire to one day be able to send their own children to college. Once again, the proverbial 'speed-round' of arms-building escalation has rendered a victor.

And like all defeated sovereign states, the texan militia will now retreat to lick its wounds and SMOKE ITSELF into a state of ecstasy.


----------



## Scott M

Madre de Dios. Flawless victory!

The lion sleeps tonight..and there was peace (through SUPERIOR FIREPOWER) in the valley. 

Damn strong work, Dave! Matt...enjoy licking your wounds!



Scott"awheeummbummbuway"M


----------



## OpusEx

Oh this isn't over
wait for it......................


----------



## txmatt

Right you are OpusEx! Like any school yard bully that is bested; I have to start picking on someone else to save face.

My coolidor was completely full when this bomb hit. I had to get rid of an entire box of cigars to fit a box of cigars. Who was it that won a contest I was holding? :bx :gn

0103 8555 7493 9022 9767
Weight: 1 Lbs 11 ozs.
Shipping Date: 05/04/05


----------



## Jsabbi01

Holy Crap!!! You guys are nuts!! Seriously.


----------



## jgrimball

Dave you wanna go? Think you can pick on the little guys!!?!?!?! JK

:r :r :r

*Very Very Very Nice Hit! You definetly WIN!
Congrats Matt, you deserve it!*


----------



## OpusEx

txmatt said:


> Right you are OpusEx! Like any school yard bully that is bested; I have to start picking on someone else to save face.


Well, you go ahead and start picking on someone else txmatt. Me and some of my friends are gonna bitch slap the guy who took you down and I seriously doubt he has the armament to respond. :r


----------



## cigartexan

OpusEx said:


> Well, you go ahead and start picking on someone else txmatt. Me and some of my friends are gonna bitch slap the guy who took you down and I seriously doubt he has the armament to respond. :r


 :r :bx


----------



## DonJefe

OpusEx said:


> Well, you go ahead and start picking on someone else txmatt. Me and some of my friends are gonna bitch slap the guy who took you down and I seriously doubt he has the armament to respond. :r


It is *very* dangerous to underestimate Klugs. Proceed with caution.


----------



## SeanGAR

OpusEx said:


> Well, you go ahead and start picking on someone else txmatt. Me and some of my friends are gonna bitch slap the guy who took you down and I seriously doubt he has the armament to respond. :r


Thats the spirit.

I added up the cigars that Dave sent on bombs since the beginning of the year, and it ain't pretty.

Now, I heard rumours from Myra that a box of a special vitola of Hoyos is headed Dave's way - but those are VERY small and completely insignificant given the magnificence of his bombing run.

You planning on hitting him, it better be for the knockout punch because he has shown what he is capable of.


----------



## OpusEx

DonJefe said:


> It is *very* dangerous to underestimate Klugs. Proceed with caution.


Oh I think we got this one covered lol


----------



## txmatt

OpusEx said:


> Well, you go ahead and start picking on someone else txmatt. Me and some of my friends are gonna bitch slap the guy who took you down and I seriously doubt he has the armament to respond. :r


YAAAY - Someone is gonna bitch slap Bill Lumberg!!!


----------



## SeanGAR

OpusEx said:


> Oh I think we got this one covered lol


Wonderful. I think I'll make myself a pot of tea and watch this one.....


----------



## altbier




----------



## OpusEx

Eat and drink up quickly gentlemen, as this one is going to be over quickly.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11287


----------



## jgrimball

altbier said:


>


 :r :r :r


----------



## DonJefe

OpusEx said:


> Eat and drink up quickly gentlemen, as this one is going to be over quickly.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11287


My $ is still on Klugsy at this point. :bx


----------



## Da Klugs

Man O Man. Newbie me takes on the big talker from TX. It's a long hard fought struggle. He even enlists the aid of (13 I think) others who carpet bomb me. I strike back with authority and beat back the masses of with a couple exceptions relative new gorillas with some of my recent purchases. Finally put down TX with a box strike just yesterday. (Good luck and best wishes again)

Then, basking in the glow of a battle well fought... old gorillas rise up against me. WTF? Can't a guy just hang out and have a little fun?


----------



## OpusEx

DonJefe said:


> My $ is still on Klugsy at this point. :bx


Oh yee of little faith my friend


----------



## DonJefe

OpusEx said:


> Oh yee of little faith my friend


Believe me, I want you to prove me wrong!! Bring him to his knees. :SM


----------



## floydp

Take cover Bill.................


:u


----------



## RcktS4

At this rate, by next year the only bomb anyone pays attention to will be an Avallo full of pre-embargo smokes. Dropping BOXES of cubans on people? WTF!?! 

I cannot wait to see what happens here... personally, I think Klugs may be outgunned, but I have learned never to underestimate the determination of a truly prideful man. Especially one married to a shoe-addict.


----------



## DonJefe

RcktS4 said:


> At this rate, by next year the only bomb anyone pays attention to will be an Avallo full of pre-embargo smokes. Dropping BOXES of cubans on people? WTF!?!
> 
> I cannot wait to see what happens here... personally, I think Klugs may be outgunned, but I have learned never to underestimate the determination of a truly prideful man. *Especially one married to a shoe-addict*.


Good point sir!


----------



## Papa Herf

Umm ... guys ... once you see CigarTexan Jack signing up for duty, I can say from first-hand experience ... he don't play.

Dave, been nice knowing you.


----------

